# Muscle pull or Hip Dysplasia?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, first of all, your post is not at all long compared to some of the novels I've written!!! I don't have any experince with HD (knocking on wood), but it seems to me that if he's been jumping to catch balls and landing hard on his back legs, this could very well be a sprain or other injury that may heal with rest. Personally, I'd try resting him for a few days to see if he improves. If not, off to the vet for a check up.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Off to the vet for you and Tysen. I'm hoping it is nothing serious.

He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this either, but are you hearing any clicking in his hip? Is it tender to the touch?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd see a vet - you need to rule out HD, and maybe an ACL rupture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and hopefully it is a sprain and not HD or ACL rupture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And, if it is HD, remember, it is not the end of the world. Not all dogs need surgery. My Shadow had two hip surgeries before the age of 1 and he will be 7 this year. He's still running like the wind!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I don't have any experience with this either, but are you hearing any clicking in his hip? Is it tender to the touch?


No clicking and not tender to the touch.

I'm going to give it a few more days of pure rest and see what happens. If nothing improves we will be off to the vet.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie has been doing the same thing lately! In the morning and throughout the day she is fine, but then in the evening it seems to stiffen up. When she gets up from laying down, she hobbles and then walks it out and is fine. 

When we go to the park she runs just fine and chases her ball just as fast. We just did a 10 mile hike and she was fine but after laying down at the campsite for a while, when she went to get up, same stiff walk. I just don't understand

Any updates on your dog?


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Charlie is doing the same thing (he will be 6 months on Saturday). he fell on his rear end while we were playing but when he limps it seems to be the front that he limps on. He limps after he's been laying for a bit or running for at the park for awhile. I'm scared it something serious too.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Cornwallus said:


> Dixie has been doing the same thing lately! In the morning and throughout the day she is fine, but then in the evening it seems to stiffen up. When she gets up from laying down, she hobbles and then walks it out and is fine.
> 
> When we go to the park she runs just fine and chases her ball just as fast. We just did a 10 mile hike and she was fine but after laying down at the campsite for a while, when she went to get up, same stiff walk. I just don't understand
> 
> Any updates on your dog?


Sorry just now getting back to you. Took him to the vet and vet didn't notice anything when he was manipulating the hip. He thinks it is probably a muscle problem and gave me some anti-inflammatory pills. He takes his last one tomorrow so I'm interested to see what happens after that.

I believe I'm also going to start him on some glucosamine. Whether he has HD or not it can only help.


----------



## Dozer's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Doodle said:


> I'd try resting him for a few days to see if he improves. If not, off to the vet for a check up.


I'd do this also! Rest means no impact on that hind leg!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

*Limping is not getting better*



Golden_Lover said:


> Charlie is doing the same thing (he will be 6 months on Saturday). he fell on his rear end while we were playing but when he limps it seems to be the front that he limps on. He limps after he's been laying for a bit or running for at the park for awhile. I'm scared it something serious too.


A week ago we took Charlie to the vet and he said it was just a sprain. Vet gave us Parvocet for pain/anti-inflammatory. His limping is not getting any better, some days it seems like it gets worse. Then he lays around on it more and the next day it seems slightly better. I was researching on the internet and it sounds to me like it could be a tendon or ligament injury. This is his front paw that he is limping on by the way. I really don't want him to have to go through surgery at 6 months old, other than that I don't think there is anything else the vet can do for him. I'm trying my hardest to restrict the running and jumping. Right now he doesnt feel like doing anything. As anyone as any experience with this? Any advice? Any other way to treat besides surgery? Any rubs, ointments, or ice?

Thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Golden_Lover said:


> Charlie is doing the same thing (he will be 6 months on Saturday). he fell on his rear end while we were playing but when he limps it seems to be the front that he limps on. He limps after he's been laying for a bit or running for at the park for awhile. I'm scared it something serious too.





Golden_Lover said:


> A week ago we took Charlie to the vet and he said it was just a sprain. Vet gave us Parvocet for pain/anti-inflammatory. His limping is not getting any better, some days it seems like it gets worse. Then he lays around on it more and the next day it seems slightly better. I was researching on the internet and it sounds to me like it could be a tendon or ligament injury. This is his front paw that he is limping on by the way. I really don't want him to have to go through surgery at 6 months old, other than that I don't think there is anything else the vet can do for him. I'm trying my hardest to restrict the running and jumping. Right now he doesnt feel like doing anything. As anyone as any experience with this? Any advice? Any other way to treat besides surgery? Any rubs, ointments, or ice?
> 
> Thanks


Seeing that these posts are over a week apart, I would get the pup to an orthopedic specialist. If you have kept him "quiet" and he is not showing any signs he wants to do anything I would be concerned. No knock against your regular vet but a specialist is in order in my opinion.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Golden_Lover. 

Just as an update on Tysen, he was put on some antibiotics for his front paw. The swelling has gone down and he is now limp-free thankfully. He has been swimming and running like crazy making up for lost time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Golden_Lover said:


> A week ago we took Charlie to the vet and he said it was just a sprain. Vet gave us Parvocet for pain/anti-inflammatory. His limping is not getting any better, some days it seems like it gets worse. Then he lays around on it more and the next day it seems slightly better. I was researching on the internet and it sounds to me like it could be a tendon or ligament injury. This is his front paw that he is limping on by the way. I really don't want him to have to go through surgery at 6 months old, other than that I don't think there is anything else the vet can do for him. I'm trying my hardest to restrict the running and jumping. Right now he doesnt feel like doing anything. As anyone as any experience with this? Any advice? Any other way to treat besides surgery? Any rubs, ointments, or ice?
> 
> Thanks


Trip was limping on his front leg and it wouldn't go away even after crate rest for two weeks. It ended up he had OCD (Osteochondritis dessicans) and needed surgery in his elbow. :no: I hope you don't have to go through this. I had a lot of competition plans for him, but now he is going to be a buddy dog as he is not sound enough for the pressure of competing.


----------

